

Cardapult: the Business Card Catapult - kqr2
http://www.instructables.com/id/Cardapult-the-Business-Card-Catapult/

======
mhb
Cute. Imagine what you can do with 3D printing in plastic
(<http://www.shapeways.com>)

Also see Sam Buxton's MIKRO men from chemical milled stainless steel:
<http://www.designmuseum.org/design/sam-buxton> <https://www.divire.com/>

